# Breeding size of yellow anaconda?



## jgn (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi all 
At what size will yellow condas be ready to breed? 
I will be getting a pair soon, which is about 6 feet long. 

Thanks a lot 

Jonas


----------



## rainbowboa89 (Oct 11, 2010)

the females have 2 b at least 5 1/2 - 6ft with a good sized girth (big enough to take a jumbo rat or small rabbit) to give her a real good chance and males 4ft plus 

hope this helps & if you need anymore help just drop us a pm


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

its also a age thing must be 3 to 4 years of age!!


----------

